# Anyone selling their 2002 Altima stock rims?



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

sorry guys if this post is in the wrong place.

I am getting ready to take my rims off an my stock wheels are hubcaps so....i aint tryna put those back on my ride after driving around with rims. If tires are incuded than thats a plus of course pending on how bad you feel they are worn, but if no tires, no prob also pending on condition of rims. Dont care about scratches, just the obvious. Anyway, anythin is better then hubcaps ...

And i cant go on ebay, so thats not an option.


----------

